
Handling page faults in user space (2014) - nnx
http://lwn.net/Articles/615086/
======
vezzy-fnord
Linux is the new Mach.

This got merged recently. It's better than the old hack of using solutions
like libsigsegv to overload SIGSEGV handlers. That it took nearly 25 years to
get it should tell you a thing or two about monolithic kernels, though.

~~~
glandium
Would you have a link to the merge itself? I was following the various
iterations of this work, but missed it landing, and am now wondering what it
ended up looking like.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
The central commit:
[https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux....](https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=86039bd3b4e6a1129318cbfed4e0a6e001656635)

